# Denmark SAS Liga 29/11-01/12



## A_Skywalker (Nov 25, 2008)

Brøndby IF v Vejle
 29/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.30 4.80 9.50 statsAll Bets (23) 
FC Midtjylland v FC Nordsjælland
 30/11/2008 13:00 GMT
  1.50 4.00 6.00 statsAll Bets (23) 
AC Horsens v SønderjyskE
 30/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.75 3.60 4.30 statsAll Bets (23) 
Esbjerg fB v Randers FC
 30/11/2008 15:05 GMT
  2.538 3.30 2.60 statsAll Bets (23) 
AaB v FC Kbh.
 30/11/2008 16:30 GMT
  3.50 3.40 2.00 statsAll Bets (23) 
AGF v OB
 01/12/2008 18:00 GMT
  3.80 3.50 1.869 statsAll Bets (23)


----------

